# Need help finding



## greenguy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking for Fem'd seeds that can be bought on the net, short-medium height (planning on SCROG), grows well indoors, Easy grow (like NL),  With good bag appeal and potency, and a smell that can easily be contained within a tent with a carbon filter, Preferably fruit flavored!...Any suggestions??? 

Also not too expensive


----------



## greenguy (Apr 6, 2011)

was thinking jillybean, but would prefer fem'd beans...now I'm thinking Nirvana Bubblicious Fem'd fits the bill. Anyone tried Nirvana bubblicious?

if another strain pops out as a better fit from your previous experience, be sure to let me know...Thanks!


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

JillyBean got kinda tall on me....real nice taste but there is better out there cheaper. You probably want a heavy or even full indica...if you want to keep it cheap but still get some good genetics look into Nirvana...they have some solid strains for not a lot of coin. Fems usually cost quite a bit more or you get half the beans you wld get if regular.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

Gee, I don't know Hammy, I've had poor luck with Nirvana Shop and have taken them off my shopping list. I've had problems with germination and males showing up with thier fem'd seeds. (2 of 5 were males last run.) Too, much more money for them kind of results. Plus it puts a hole in the grow opperation when something like that happens.


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Gee, I don't know Hammy, I've had poor luck with Nirvana Shop and have taken them off my shopping list. I've had problems with germination and males showing up with thier fem'd seeds. Too, much more money for them kind of results. Plus it puts a hole in the grow opperation when something like that happens.




Seeing how I have not ordered beans from them in quite a while I wld suggest he listen to you then. We don't want home getting screwed. Thanks.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 7, 2011)

I have had success with Nirvana in the past...

Nite...do you have any suggestions you would choose over Nirvana?


----------



## niteshft (Apr 7, 2011)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I have had success with Nirvana in the past...
> 
> Nite...do you have any suggestions you would choose over Nirvana?


 
I'm new to the grow seen and haven't ordered from others yet so I'm all ears as well. I know others have had good luck with Nirvana but I had a responsibility to express my expereance with them. I know they recently pulled all of thier autos, save 1 strain I saw on thier site because of so many complaints. They were, for the most part, trying to pin the blame on growers. I see thier auto seeds on reseller sites so they didn't recall them, irresponsible in my opinion. 

 I have seen many reccomendations here but I won't be in the market for seeds for awhile so I haven't made note of the names. I plan to do a lot of camping/fishing this season and won't have time for an inside grow and outside space is limited to maybe some autos I'm expecting as a gift/swap.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I have had success with Nirvana in the past...
> 
> Nite...do you have any suggestions you would choose over Nirvana?



The Attitude is solid but on the pricey side....maybe checkout Dope-seeds and Herbies...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

Sannies has some pretty good genetics and they run fairly cheap, especially if you look in the breeders choice section. Their new blue diesel looks really good. I've got some just haven't popped them yet.  

Hemp depot is another good place to check. A wide selection of different breeders with fire. Leprechaun is a company I talk up a lot because they have dank, and they're more of a family than a company. Not to mention you get 20 beans for $70. 

And I just realized you said femmed.  Note to self: smoke less during lunch smoke break.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

Herbies fem beans>>>>herbiesheadshop.com/feminised-seeds


----------



## niteshft (Apr 7, 2011)

I was gonna say Attitude but the question was breeder specific not supplier.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I'm looking for Fem'd seeds that can be bought on the net, short-medium height (planning on SCROG), grows well indoors, Easy grow (like NL),  With good bag appeal and potency, and a smell that can easily be contained within a tent with a carbon filter, Preferably fruit flavored!...Any suggestions???
> 
> Also not too expensive


then go with NL :confused2: low oder, easy to grow...crap i never had a complaint from any NL I ever grew...
but femd? just get a pack of regs. you WILL get a female. and may have the opportunity to do a seed run and not ever have to worry about a seed bank again.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 8, 2011)

I've grown Nirvana's Pure Power Plant and it was easy to grow, low smell, but only 2 out of 5 femmed cracked.  The two that made it were really healthy though.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 9, 2011)

Mutt: this will be a medical grow and my local dispensarie already carries NL...thinking maybe C99? Bubbilicious? Stawberry cough?

not sure yet...thanks for replys


----------



## Mutt (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a massive cindy fan, pretty much always on the main course of a cross or I just grow her straight out. (bros grimm, c99xk2, k2xc99, df99 (ducksfoot x c99), alibixc99, jfxc99, and many others.....)
but she is not exactly "med" kinda smoke in my opinion. Top notch toke tho, but i found not great on the pain releiving end or anything....day trippy toke IME.
Want that pain relieving side hit the whites mainly leaning indicas. but it is what ever is demand...and cindy will never be turned down by people with a good taste in herb


----------



## greenguy (Apr 10, 2011)

reading alot about inconsistancies in the bubble gum genetics from Nirvana...leaning back towards cindy or strawberry


----------



## greenguy (Apr 10, 2011)

going with barneys farm sweet tooth


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be looking for the journal.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2011)

PP: I'll be sure to post one, be looking for it in about 4-6 wks!!!


----------

